# All my mantises



## leviatan (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, I want to show you my species which I have at this momment  

_Creobroter elongata_

L1









84 L1  in grey boxes are 2 nymhs in white only 1





adult female





_Statilla parva_ L1





_Tenodera sinensis_ L4









_Stagmomantis carolina_


----------



## leviatan (Jun 23, 2009)

_Pnigomantis medioconstricta_





and her fresh laid ooth





_Pseudoharpax virescens_





_Hestiasula brunneriana_ male









_Ephestiasula pictipes_





_Gongylus gongylodes_









Its all I breed at this momment


----------



## ismart (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 23, 2009)

ismart said:


> Very nice pics!


+1!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 23, 2009)

+2

I enjoyed the photos, Damian!


----------



## agent A (Jun 23, 2009)

the creobroter looks like creobroter gemmatus.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 23, 2009)

agent A said:


> the creobroter looks like creobroter gemmatus.


How do you know? Are you familiar with differentiating between the various Creobroter species?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## bassist (Jun 23, 2009)

agent A said:


> the creobroter looks like creobroter gemmatus.


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...=13607&amp;st=0



Christian said:


> There are barely distinguishable. That's the problem. Maybe the Thailand ones are really _gemmatus_, I don't know (although _elongatus_ are also from Thailand). I just hope to get enough specimens that I have a large series one day. Maybe this could help clean this genus up a bit. Without seeing the type specimens it's almost not possible to draw any conclusions anyway.





Christian said:


> :lol: :lol: Ok, let's sum it up: the following morphs are actually in stock
> 
> _C. elongatus_, _C_. "nebulosa": differences as shown by Yen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pelle (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## mantidian (Jun 24, 2009)

Where did you get soo many containers??!!


----------



## leviatan (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for comments  



A boy named Jonjoe said:


> Where did you get soo many containers??!!


It's hard to find becouse all of the people make a digital photos. I just ask in photo studio


----------



## leviatan (Jun 27, 2009)

Phyllovates chlorophea  









Thanks Becky


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 27, 2009)

leviatan said:


> Phyllovates chlorophea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many hatched?  katnapper sent me a Phyllovates chlorophea ooth and its due to hatch soon


----------



## leviatan (Jun 27, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> how many hatched?


At this momment 22 nymhs, but I think it will be few more. I have one ooth more of this - but largest than this


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 27, 2009)

leviatan said:


> At this momment 22 nymhs, but I think it will be few more. I have one ooth more of this - but largest than this


hehe nice  

how long did it take yours to hatch?

mines on 36 days now. im getting impatient!


----------



## leviatan (Jun 27, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> how long did it take yours to hatch?mines on 36 days now. im getting impatient!


Don't worry  It takes 39 days to hatch


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

You're welcome, Damian.  They are cute little buggers, aren't they!  

Becky, try to be patient, lol! Also, at least one of the ooths of this species reportedly hatched 2 weeks later than the average of 41 days. So don't give up if 40 days passes....


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 27, 2009)

i didn't mean im gonna give up on them hehe  

just im dead excited about them hatching so im getting impatient.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i didn't mean im gonna give up on them hehe  just im dead excited about them hatching so im getting impatient.


Lol... I know.


----------



## leviatan (Jun 28, 2009)

Another 40ty nymhs hatched


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Stone (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pics!


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

Super breeding Leviatan


----------

